# USB/MIDI interface -XP Media center What works



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

I have XP Media center, M-Audio wouldn't take. Called Hosa and Edirol Co. they thought theres would but not 100% sure. The salesman that sold me the:help: M-Audio later said good luck with Media center. Is there anythang out there that works for sure? This is for setting up REW.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Is there anythang out there that works for sure?


Hard to say. It would be helpful if you told us what you’re talking about, or what you’re trying to accomplish, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## apbcom (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm using an Edirol UA-25 with Media Center. Everything works great! The M-audio stuff is not supported with Windows Media Center. Hope this helps you.


----------



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm looking for just an interface cable that works with the media center. I've diabled the media center in my pc and it worked but it wold be nice to find an interfacecable that works without doing this.I'm wonding if the Edirol UM1EX will work or the Hosa one.


----------



## apbcom (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got the E-MU xmidi 1x1 interface. Works fine on Media Center. Good Luck!


----------

